# My 06 nismo pics!!!!!!



## NISMO311 (Nov 17, 2005)

Enjoy and let me know what you think. 














































And a few of my toy!


----------



## chinaman808 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Nice Nismo...I was just wondering what size tires and rims do you have


did I mention your ride looks awesmoe


----------



## symbology (Dec 14, 2005)

Very nice looking truck. I too am interested in the tire/rim size and if there is any lift.

Again, looks real nice.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 18, 2005)

symbology said:


> Very nice looking truck. I too am interested in the tire/rim size and if there is any lift.
> 
> Again, looks real nice.


yeah lets get some specs...


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Very nice looking truck and the wheels look great on it. 
The pictures are good as well. So when are you going to do a wheelie with the Frontier?

OkieScot


----------



## NISMO311 (Nov 17, 2005)

the wheels are american racing, Im not sure on the model but they are on the website. I have a revtek lift. 3.5front 2rear. Turned out perfect. i pulled the mudflaps and no rubbing. Im running 33x12.5x17s. Ill take some better pics of wheels and tires up close. But let me tell you they made all the difference in the world off road. Im running Dean Muddterrains.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey did they change the NISMO sticker on the 2006? I have the same color Frontier and the letters are white vs. yours are black.


- Greg -


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

nah my 05 has white lettering.. i think that they put the white and black on the colors they would show up with...


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

I like the black letters though.. much more low key and they are still visible on the Storm Grey...


- Greg -


----------



## Johnny Random (Feb 10, 2006)

Dang that is pretty sweet. I just picked up my silver 2005 and I love it.


----------



## NISMO311 (Nov 17, 2005)

I took my trash one piece stock stickers off and ordered these black individuals off of ebay. they were only 13 bucks and look way better.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

NISMO311 said:


> I took my trash one piece stock stickers off and ordered these black individuals off of ebay. they were only 13 bucks and look way better.


looks like you took off the bottom most piece of the front bumper. was that tough to do? i would assume it is just pop rivets. was their cutting involved?


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> nah my 05 has white lettering.. i think that they put the white and black on the colors they would show up with...


My truck is red and the Nismo stickers are all white, including the 'O' in Nismo. I assume it's because it wouldn't show up against the red paint and they didn't want to leave it saying Nism.  

I've seen other non-red Nismos with white stickers where the 'O' was a red dot. The Nismo floor mats are this way also.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah I just checked courtesyparts.com and the stickers come in three variations:

- White letters with red O
- White letters with white O
- Black letters with red O

The selection must all be based on what color truck you have.

So Nismo311, your truck came with the same white/red Nismo sticker that mine has, but you changed it to the black/red one?


- Greg -


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

NISMO311 said:


> the wheels are american racing, Im not sure on the model but they are on the website. I have a revtek lift. 3.5front 2rear. Turned out perfect. i pulled the mudflaps and no rubbing. Im running 33x12.5x17s. Ill take some better pics of wheels and tires up close. But let me tell you they made all the difference in the world off road. Im running Dean Muddterrains.



3.5" front...I know the Revtek is a little different than just a spacer at the top of the strut but do you have a problem with the upper a-arm hitting the coil bucket that the people with the 2.5" spacer lifts were experiencing?

Your truck looks sweet by the way.

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a lift as soon as I find a warm place (and some help) to install it. Looking at a 2" spacer for the front and 2" block for the rear (I like the stock rake).


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey I've got an 06' frontier and a 04' predator too. How do you like your rev tek lift?


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice looking truck. Need more spec. how wide of a rim?

mainerunr, I was told they updated the spacer :thumbup: . No more hitting.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

I know they updated the spacer. What I'm wondering about is the Revtek kit that he has since it's 3.5". I'm pretty sure it's more than just a spacer but the Revtek website doesnt list the frontier (at least not that I can find).

In all likelyhood, I'll be calling PRG when the time comes (hopefully soon).


----------



## NISMO311 (Nov 17, 2005)

d3l0n6 said:


> Hey I've got an 06' frontier and a 04' predator too. How do you like your rev tek lift?



You must be a cool guy then!LOL

I love predators.


----------



## chinaman808 (Feb 16, 2006)

Well PRG is currently in production of an a-arm so it could support a higher lift because the previous lift would hit the a-arms. I talked with Greg last week and he said it should be done soon hopefully. So with the new a-arm and the lift, he said it could go up to 3.5 inches I believe (not sure), and the a-arms won't be hit.


Don't remember the estimate he gave me on the a-arms


I also could not find any lift under Revtek for the Frontier


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

I spoke with Greg a couple months ago and he mentioned the A-arms. I think the number he threw out was around $500 (but that was long ago and things change).

I really dont have an extra $500 to throw at my truck right now. I may go with the 2" for now and if I find I need more I'll do it later. I also want to see how the additional lift will affect the driveline components since you will be changing the angles quite a bit. I also have been contemplating doing the 2" now and just adding the a-arms and swapping out the shocks for more travel since the a-arms would allow it.

Besides, it's still not legal to lift my truck here in Maine or even change tire size for that matter. A change in the law was passed but the new inspection manual does not reflect any changes yet so I can lift it, I just cant get a sticker.


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

Actually, I live in Maine as well, and actually do inspections. However I do work at a 18 wheeler dealership, but I believe you can put any lift on a truck, I am just pretty sure the top of youheadlight must not be higher than 48 inches. And also your tires can not poke from the side of your vehicle, if they do, you must put on aftermarket flares.


----------



## luckybull (Apr 16, 2004)

Your truck is trash gates!!!!!!!!!!!!


i sure wish i could get mine back!!!!!

his truck is the reason i bought mine!
mine has been at the dealer just about the same amount of time i have owned it.. its great


----------

